# Breading chicken breast with Dog Food – thoughts?



## Kimberh (Apr 8, 2010)

I have an old dog that will only eat chicken and the vet said she must have two cups of food a day. At this point she can eat petty much what ever she wants for the most part, it more keeping her from starving to death while her old ages takes it course. 

However, I really need to get her prescription dog food down her because it makes a huge difference in her awareness and ability to function and rice to help her bathroom events. 

Do you think this will work? Or have any other ideas. 

I am thinking of getting some chicken nuggets with no breading, then using my food processer to make the dog food crumbly, mix that with baby rice and bread the chicken then cooking it. Just like you would bread chicken but with dog food and rice instead of human breading. 

Thoughts?


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

Why bother? Just dice the chicken and mix the rice with it. Would your dog not eat it like that? You can also add some fruits and veggies (raspberries are especially good as they are anti-inflammatory and contain antioxidants - also blueberries). You can also add some flax seed to help her with her 'bathroom events'. 

I wonder if it would be cheaper for you to use a whole chicken and just give her a piece at a time? For example, for one meal, give her the breast. (without the bone unless you are planning to feed it to her raw -cooked bones will shatter and may splinter) And then just add the rice, fruit and veggies. You can also add some low sodium broth (or better yet, make your own from the chicken carcass without the salt) to add flavour. 

You can also add herbs like parsley and rosemary. These are good for anti-oxidants.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

That sounds interesting. I would use real chicken though, far cheaper and would be better for her. How much could you get into her with kibble breading though? Would baking it ruin the antioxidants and what not?

What about just making a nice mush with real chicken and this kibble? Make up a chicken stew and spoon some into the kibble? In order to keep the mineral/vitamin balance correct you really shouldn't substitute more than 25% of the kibble calories for chicken calories. And even if she is on her last legs she will feel better if the diet is balanced. You could add stuff to balance a plain chicken diet I suppose but if you can get away with less chicken it would be better.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

It's a creative idea but I wonder if cooking it will reduce the nutrional value. I've tried crumbling kibble in a food processor and mixing it with other stuff (even yummy cooked chicken) to get my dog to eat - no go. She smelled that kibble and just wasn't having any of it. 

Have you tried other things, like dribbling gravy or yogurt or cottage cheese on the kibble (don't get it soaking wet - just something for flavoring)? Or adding 100% meat treats on top? I can say that the more you doctor it, though, the harder it might be to get the dog to eat consistently over time. The dog could get bored with whatever you're doing and then you have to find another way to augment the food to get her to eat it. Our dog eats her kibble because her activity level is high and it's either that or starve. If she was an older, less active dog, I'm betting she wouldn't eat it, either.

I'm sorry you're having trouble with this. We went through a lot over a couple of years to get our dog to eat so I know how worrisome it can be. Wish I could be more helpful.


----------



## Kimberh (Apr 8, 2010)

flipgirl said:


> Why bother? Just dice the chicken and mix the rice with it. Would your dog not eat it like that? You can also add some fruits and veggies (raspberries are especially good as they are anti-inflammatory and contain antioxidants - also blueberries). You can also add some flax seed to help her with her 'bathroom events'.
> 
> I wonder if it would be cheaper for you to use a whole chicken and just give her a piece at a time? For example, for one meal, give her the breast. (without the bone unless you are planning to feed it to her raw -cooked bones will shatter and may splinter) And then just add the rice, fruit and veggies. You can also add some low sodium broth (or better yet, make your own from the chicken carcass without the salt) to add flavour.
> 
> You can also add herbs like parsley and rosemary. These are good for anti-oxidants.


The vets said this could take months since it simple old age and not a disease we can treat. He gave us some pain pills to make it easier on her.

I can get the chicken and rice down here, she will eat any chicken. My problem is getting the prescription dog food down here. A few year ago she started standing in the corner and could not figure out how to get out of the corner and could not find the door to get outside so the vet started her on this prescription dog food and the change in her was amazing so if we can get two cups of this dog food down her a day then she can find the door to go out with is a big help for my carpets.  That is why I wanted to bread the chicken with dog food. 

Anyways, that is why I bothered with the prescription dog food. 

Thanks for the whole chicken idea, I wonder if I can boil a whole chicken down and then mix in the dog food which I made powered with the chicken broth.


----------



## Kimberh (Apr 8, 2010)

Kathyy said:


> That sounds interesting. I would use real chicken though, far cheaper and would be better for her. How much could you get into her with kibble breading though? Would baking it ruin the antioxidants and what not?
> 
> What about just making a nice mush with real chicken and this kibble? Make up a chicken stew and spoon some into the kibble? In order to keep the mineral/vitamin balance correct you really shouldn't substitute more than 25% of the kibble calories for chicken calories. And even if she is on her last legs she will feel better if the diet is balanced. You could add stuff to balance a plain chicken diet I suppose but if you can get away with less chicken it would be better.



I never thought about cooking the kibble messes up the food effect. Thanks for that. I am going to rethink this idea. 

I tired mushing the dog food with chicken and she will not eat it. This is my problem the "queen" does not want to eat the prescription dog food and she must have two cups of it a day to help her mentally so she can find the door, water bowl, etc... if she does not eat the prescription dog food then get stuck in a corner and will pee on the floor. 

I have to find a way to trick her into eating this food the vet wants in her for the her and the sake of my carpets. That why I wanted to bread the chicken boneless breast I found at the store in bulk.


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

i would give it a try and see how it works ... i mean its worth trying ....
i wouldnt bake it in the oven though ... maybe even try giving it to her raw ... my guys loveeeee raw meat ... and i usually mix a bit of their kibble in with it ... you could just try it with raw meat and rice .... plus the raw meat has a little bit of a smell to it and it might entice her to eat it more


----------



## Kimberh (Apr 8, 2010)

winniec777 said:


> It's a creative idea but I wonder if cooking it will reduce the nutrional value. I've tried crumbling kibble in a food processor and mixing it with other stuff (even yummy cooked chicken) to get my dog to eat - no go. She smelled that kibble and just wasn't having any of it.
> 
> Have you tried other things, like dribbling gravy or yogurt or cottage cheese on the kibble (don't get it soaking wet - just something for flavoring)? Or adding 100% meat treats on top? I can say that the more you doctor it, though, the harder it might be to get the dog to eat consistently over time. The dog could get bored with whatever you're doing and then you have to find another way to augment the food to get her to eat it. Our dog eats her kibble because her activity level is high and it's either that or starve. If she was an older, less active dog, I'm betting she wouldn't eat it, either.
> 
> I'm sorry you're having trouble with this. We went through a lot over a couple of years to get our dog to eat so I know how worrisome it can be. Wish I could be more helpful.


If this was a younger dog then I let it miss a few meals until the dog gave in to eating the dog food but she must eat this prescription dog food daily or I would just let her eat chicken. 

I mixed this prescription dog food with ever thing I can think of and she will not eat anything by chicken. 

She smart enough to use this stomach problem to get her way. 

I think I going to cook the boneless chicken breast I found then why it still hot, try and bread it with the prescription dog food I powered in the food processor and let it cool. See if I can cut it in chucks and hand feed her while I eat and pretend it table scraps. This way if she wants the chicken she have to take the breading (dog food) also. 

Wish me luck!!


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

Kimberh said:


> The vets said this could take months since it simple old age and not a disease we can treat. He gave us some pain pills to make it easier on her.
> 
> I can get the chicken and rice down here, she will eat any chicken. My problem is getting the prescription dog food down here. A few year ago she started standing in the corner and could not figure out how to get out of the corner and could not find the door to get outside so the vet started her on this prescription dog food and the change in her was amazing so if we can get two cups of this dog food down her a day then she can find the door to go out with is a big help for my carpets.  That is why I wanted to bread the chicken with dog food.
> 
> ...


Sorry Kimberh, I guess I must have misunderstood part of your post. Sometimes adding a bit of water to kibble makes it more palatable for dogs. I had to do that when I fed my dog kibble. 

Or what about baby food? crumble up the kibble and then mix it with chicken and rice baby food?


----------



## Kimberh (Apr 8, 2010)

flipgirl said:


> Sorry Kimberh, I guess I must have misunderstood part of your post. Sometimes adding a bit of water to kibble makes it more palatable for dogs. I had to do that when I fed my dog kibble.
> 
> Or what about baby food? crumble up the kibble and then mix it with chicken and rice baby food?


I using baby food rice because it will mix into anything and baby food worked for a while but she decided she does not want to eat it either. I tired to make chicken coated with dog food last night and the food would not stick to it. 

I spent most of yesterday experimenting and if I boil down chicken and make a nice broth then I can mix in the dog food I crushed then she will drink it. So I do that to get what of the prescription dog food I can down here and then let her eat chicken to get to get her required 2 cups of food a day the vet said she needs to not be starving to death. 

I do want to try one last thing and that is making pasta then mix a bit of food in with it and see if she eat that. 

Honestly, we are a couple weeks away from the one year anniversary of her sister passing and I half expect her to go on that day. 

Thanks for everyone input and ideas


----------



## JonnyNutro (Mar 29, 2010)

I am curious what prescription food the vet recommended. If it really helps with senility, I'd like to have that bit of knowledge myself.


----------



## Kimberh (Apr 8, 2010)

JonnyNutro said:


> I am curious what prescription food the vet recommended. If it really helps with senility, I'd like to have that bit of knowledge myself.


I know most people think I am crazy or sell the stuff as much as I carry on about how great it is but the truth is after watching my dog at age 12 (now 15) go from peeing on the floor and standing in corners lost to playing and being so alert that I wish they made this stuff for people. I have to rave about how great it is. I really feel it bought us a few extra years with our beloved baby. 

From the web site:

b/d® Canine

For the nutritional support of cognitive function in older dogs

Just like the rest of the body, your dog's brain is affected by the aging process. The aging of brain cells can lead to changes in your dog's behavior.

Because the food your dog eats plays an important role in his or her overall health and well-being, at Hill's, nutritionists and veterinarians developed clinical nutrition especially formulated to help your dog maintain his activity level and normal behavior. http://www.hillspet.com/products/prescription-diet/pd-canine-bd-canine-dry.html

You have to buy it through a vet's office. It not for sell without a prescription.

I really doubted this when we started it but after about two weeks the change was beyond amazing in her personality. She was her old self and we went from thinking of letting her go to throwing a ball.


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

Kimberh said:


> I tired to make chicken coated with dog food last night and the food would not stick to it.


try just giving it to her raw ... while the chicken is still sticky so that that way it might stick still ....


----------



## angel_baby (Nov 18, 2008)

^^ This, firstly, raw is good for them, secondly cooking will make the nutritional value of both the dog food and the chicken little to none. Put the dog food through the food processor put it in a bowl. dip raw chicken and feed. Simple enough right?


----------



## Kimberh (Apr 8, 2010)

angel_baby said:


> ^^ This, firstly, raw is good for them, secondly cooking will make the nutritional value of both the dog food and the chicken little to none. Put the dog food through the food processor put it in a bowl. dip raw chicken and feed. Simple enough right?


She will not eat it raw. I have tried to work out this issue all weekend and we have decided to just let her eat chicken and not worry about the rest. If she gets too bad mentally then we deal with it then.

Thanks everyone for their input and help.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

OK, the main features of the prescription food seem to be L-carnitine and omega-3 fatty acids. I wonder if it would help just as much if you bought L-carnitine and omega-3 supplements and gave those to her separately?


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Kimberh said:


> I never thought about cooking the kibble messes up the food effect. Thanks for that. I am going to rethink this idea.
> 
> I tired mushing the dog food with chicken and she will not eat it. This is my problem the "queen" does not want to eat the prescription dog food and she must have two cups of it a day to help her mentally so she can find the door, water bowl, etc... if she does not eat the prescription dog food then get stuck in a corner and will pee on the floor.
> 
> I have to find a way to trick her into eating this food the vet wants in her for the her and the sake of my carpets. That why I wanted to bread the chicken boneless breast I found at the store in bulk.


Have you soaked the dry in water/chicken broth until it can be mashed to a paste, and then adding chicken in with that? Are you "half and halfing" it (1/2 part chicken, 1/2 part dry)? Could you start with mostly chicken with, say, 1/4 cup dry mashed in there and gradually add more dry/less chicken? 
I have sworn by adding a pinch of parmesan (sp?) cheese to dry food to encourage a dog who's not eating that well to dig in. It's worked on 99% of my boarders. It might be worth a try. (I put the kibble and cheese in a ziplock bag, and shake it up so the kibble is coated.) Hope this helps.


----------



## Kimberh (Apr 8, 2010)

LazyGRanch713 said:


> Have you soaked the dry in water/chicken broth until it can be mashed to a paste, and then adding chicken in with that? Are you "half and halfing" it (1/2 part chicken, 1/2 part dry)? Could you start with mostly chicken with, say, 1/4 cup dry mashed in there and gradually add more dry/less chicken?
> I have sworn by adding a pinch of parmesan (sp?) cheese to dry food to encourage a dog who's not eating that well to dig in. It's worked on 99% of my boarders. It might be worth a try. (I put the kibble and cheese in a ziplock bag, and shake it up so the kibble is coated.) Hope this helps.


Yap, for a while she was eating mashed potatoes, chicken and her food but she stopped eating that. She did eat one brand of canned chicken breast last night but not enough. 

My husband going to go talk to the vet today and see if he got any last ditch effort ideas. See if there any formula we can give her to drink to keep enough here till she goes. She took a bottle as a baby when we got her because she was to young to take from her mother. Her mother was a prize show dog that got knocked up by a stray and the owner did not want anyone to know his prize was having mixed dogs because he thought it would hurt the value of his dog so he dumped the puppy at a shelter way to young. Anyway.. If I can go back to bottle feeding I will. 

Sorry, now I am just ranting..... I am really not looking forward to make this decision but I have to know I have at least tried everything possible to allow her to go at home. 

I am very appreciative of everyone help but ......... We tired ever mixture offered this weekend and ........ I can't talk about this right now..


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Kimberh said:


> Yap, for a while she was eating mashed potatoes, chicken and her food but she stopped eating that. She did eat one brand of canned chicken breast last night but not enough.
> 
> My husband going to go talk to the vet today and see if he got any last ditch effort ideas. See if there any formula we can give her to drink to keep enough here till she goes. She took a bottle as a baby when we got her because she was to young to take from her mother. Her mother was a prize show dog that got knocked up by a stray and the owner did not want anyone to know his prize was having mixed dogs because he thought it would hurt the value of his dog so he dumped the puppy at a shelter way to young. Anyway.. If I can go back to bottle feeding I will.
> 
> ...


It's so hard to see them going downhill. It's especially hard when you bottle raised them from infancy (I have one of my own...) I'm sorry you're going through this, I hope she'll kick in and eat a little better for you..


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I've heard some people give their older dogs Ensure. They also have Catsure and Dogsure especially for pets but I'm told it's the same stuff. Hope it can help.


----------



## Kimberh (Apr 8, 2010)

Willowy said:


> I've heard some people give their older dogs Ensure. They also have Catsure and Dogsure especially for pets but I'm told it's the same stuff. Hope it can help.


We asked the vet about ensure yesterday and he gave us some prescription stuff to try. 

HOWEVER the ate *Wendy's chicken nuggets* last night after I has spend hours trying to bribe her with everything I could think of. So my husband stopping on the way home for work today with more Wendy's Chicken nuggets if she refuses everything else again. 

What the H, the poor thing can't hardly walk and is pretty much blind so if that what she wants then we can get them for her nightly.


----------



## Kimberh (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi, *KNOCK ON WOOD* - She is eatting. We still believe her time is limited but at least she is not starving to death which as long as she eats, she can pass at home if nothing else happens. She will eat Cesar Sunrise and it four or five feeding a day but at least she eating. 

I just wanted to share.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Great news!


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Kimberh said:


> Hi, *KNOCK ON WOOD* - She is eatting. We still believe her time is limited but at least she is not starving to death which as long as she eats, she can pass at home if nothing else happens. She will eat Cesar Sunrise and it four or five feeding a day but at least she eating.
> 
> I just wanted to share.


Great news! I agree, with her age and problems, let her eat whatever the heck she wants. My moms elderly dog that just passed a few weeks ago lived the last weeks of her life on a diet of hot dogs and cooked chicken. Whatever it takes to keep them comfy as long as possible.


----------



## Kimberh (Apr 8, 2010)

Kathyy said:


> Great news!


We are sad but excited there a chance she can go in her own bed. We had to let a her sister go at the vets a year ago this coming week and really do not want to relive that again. This way we can at least expect it but not be the ones to pull the trigger.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Kimberh said:


> We are sad but excited there a chance she can go in her own bed. We had to let a her sister go at the vets a year ago this coming week and really do not want to relive that again. This way we can at least expect it but not be the ones to pull the trigger.


I hate making that decision. If you're anything like me, it will be a snap decision and you'll just "know" if/when the time comes. When I took my sick cat to the ER vet a few months ago, it was almost a sense of acceptance and peace when, on the ride up, I began to think he wouldn't be coming home with me. The more this thought came to my mind, the more OK I was with it (he didn't come home that night, as I expected). I wish you guys luck with this situation. It just plain sucks, doesn't it?


----------

